
Seeing Around Corners (2002) - tontonius
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2002/04/seeing-around-corners/302471/?single_page=true
======
Quequau
I found Epstein's book on Sugarscape, "Growing artificial societies: social
science from the bottom up", to be fascinating. I'm not much of a programmer
but I've tinkered around with various basic implementations of his simulations
a fair bit.

It's sorta unfortunate that for the most part the graphics wind up being so
rudimentary. Besides not really being able to convey all the things going on
in the simulation the end result ends up being a lot less compelling than
reading the book about it... or at least to my mind it did.

